# Paris Hilton angelt sich 10 Jahre jüngeres Männermodel



## beachkini (13 Sep. 2012)

​
Paris Hilton (31) soll einen neuen Freund haben: Das zehn Jahre jüngere Männer-Model River Viiperi (21). Kennengelernt haben sich die beiden Berichten zufolge während der "New York Fashion Week".

Das Pärchen soll sich sofort prächtig verstanden haben. Seither wurden die beiden Turtel-Tauben immer wieder "kuschelnd" bei den Modeschauen im "Big Apple" gesichtet, wie es bei "PerezHilton" heißt.

Vor wenigen Monaten beteuerte die Blondine noch, glücklicher Single zu sein: "Jede Frau träumt davon, eines Tages zu heiraten und eine Familie zu gründen", erklärte sie gegenüber dem "Hello!"-Magazin. "Aber momentan bin ich ständig auf Reisen und mit meiner Arbeit beschäftigt, sodass ich dafür keine Zeit haben würde" heißt es weiter. "Wenn die Zeit reif ist, wird es fantastisch, aber im Moment bin ich glücklich, Single und eine unabhängige Frau zu sein."
(in-starmagazin.de)


----------



## comatron (13 Sep. 2012)

happy010happy010happy010


----------



## dianelized20 (14 Sep. 2012)

beachkini schrieb:


> "Aber momentan bin ich ständig auf Reisen und mit meiner Arbeit beschäftigt, sodass ich dafür keine Zeit haben würde" heißt es weiter.



Welche Arbeit soll das sein?


----------



## BlueLynne (14 Sep. 2012)

happy010happy010happy010

"comedy in real life" :thx:


----------



## MarkyMark (15 Sep. 2012)

Vielleicht entwickelt sie Mutter-Gefühle weil die biologische Uhr laut tickt happy09


----------

